# who is hatching



## piglett

*who is hatching?*
*we have 3 buff orpington & 2 english orpington eggs in the bator for a test hatch. *
*they should be out on jan 22nd*


----------



## Apyl

No way lol. I was looking at Cackle Hatchery's webpage today but had to tell myself to stop it. I'm thinking maybe March or April for adding babies.


----------



## piglett

Apyl said:


> No way lol. I was looking at Cackle Hatchery's webpage today but had to tell myself to stop it. I'm thinking maybe March or April for adding babies.


just doing a test hatch at this stage
but if i set eggs the 2nd week of Feb
they will hatch +/- march 1st
they will stay in my mega bator for about 8 weeks
so come May i'll be swimming in chicks


----------



## nj2wv

I am but after this last batch I am stopping till spring. It may be the cold weather but I have had very bad hatches. Either never hatching or dying soon after. The fall hatch was very successful but as the weather got worse so did the hatch rate.


----------



## TreeWinder

Just put in 16 this morning. Will see how it goes.


----------



## powderhogg01

I've got a batch going now, there are 14, all orpingtons of varied phase. 
Due on the 22 as well


----------



## piglett

looks like we have us a "hatch along"


----------



## lttdoming

This is the pool of barnyard mix I have due the 23rd 24th. (This is my 1st hatch so I'm unsure. I set them @11:00am on the 3rd)

The Roosters are a French Black Copper Maran, a Blue-Laced Red Wyandotte, and a Swedish Flower. 

The hens are Heritage Rhode Island Red, French Black Copper Maran, Assorted colored-Laced Wyandotte, Ameraucana, White Plymouth Rock, Salmon Faverolle, Swedish Flower, Araucana, Light Brahmna, Buff Brahma, Buff Orpington, Lavender Orpington, Barred Rock, Dutch Brown Leghorn.

Really not sure what's what. I know I have 3 blue and 3 chocolate eggs. I would assume they are the Ameraucana and the Marans. The others are all shades of brown and cream colored.

I set 24 and I have 17 that were developing as of today.
Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## piglett

i have better than a dozen in the bator at the moment
i add more each Wed.

also a dozen game fowl eggs just arrived by mail
i'll wait 24 hours then i'll put them in the bator but not in the turner
after 3 days i'll put them in the turner
trying to turn shipped eggs rite from the start can lower the hatch rate


----------



## powderhogg01

Good to know. I let mine sit for 24 hours but started turning them right away


----------



## piglett

powderhogg01 said:


> Good to know. I let mine sit for 24 hours but started turning them right away


 for home grown eggs i start turning on day 1
but not on shipped eggs


----------



## minmin1258

I have 16 in my 'bator. Also barnyard babies. Not sure if fertile or not at this point will candle them on day 8 to see if any were fertile. I'm hoping I end up with At least one or two bitties. Last time I tried t incubate they all died there was no hatch. Robin convinced me to try again. If it doesn't work this time there will be no more tries and I'll sell my bator! U don't want be a chick murderer! Lol


----------



## powderhogg01

You must fail before you succeed. The principle is to learn what you did wrong, alter and try again


----------



## piglett

powderhogg01 said:


> You must fail before you succeed. The principle is to learn what you did wrong, alter and try again


 correct
last month i thought i would hatch out a few english orpingtons
nope all the eggs were clear on day 10

i trimmed some butts, now my boy can "hit the mark"

i should have peeps by the end of the month


----------



## TNchick

Apyl said:


> No way lol. I was looking at Cackle Hatchery's webpage today but had to tell myself to stop it. I'm thinking maybe March or April for adding babies.


LOL my MmcMurray book came this week and it's all I can do to resist.


----------



## TNchick

Started my very first 2 eggs in my homemade cooler bator. Started on 1/11/2014. Should hatch 02/01/2014 if all goes well. These are barnyard specials, can't wait to see them.


----------



## minmin1258

Only two???


----------



## powderhogg01

If it's the first try with the diy bator or any bator I think it's wise to do a test hatch with only a few eggs. 
Just make sure the brooder is good to go, as with only 2 peeps they can't huddle together for warmth


----------



## minmin1258

Very true didn't think o that.


----------



## piglett

i'm up to 2 & 1/2 dozen 
it will hold up to 180 so i better get rite at it i would say


----------



## Jim

About to drop 84 in by Friday! Third hatch since dec.


----------



## piglett

Jim said:


> About to drop 84 in by Friday! Third hatch since dec.


 what breed Jim?

oh also i should have an answer about those buff orpington eggs by the end of the day. i know she has them
i just need to get her contact info for you

thanks
patrick


----------



## Jim

Awesome Patrick! Going in this time are some eggs for a friend, Jubilee Orpingtons, then for me, Paul Smith Ameraucanas, BBS Orpingtons (with English), Olive Eggers, SBEL, and some EE and a few serama. 

I am also up for egg swap if your friend would rather.


----------



## kessy09

I'm jealous of all the Americans. You guys have soooo many options for poultry and a much higher interest. No one around me is interested in different sorts of breeds and if there are any around locally, they came from me! I have to fill out import papers and arrange a vet inspection of a farm in Oklahoma just to get some hatching eggs into Canada. I wound up with two Isbars Roos and there are zero girls for them anywhere! One of my neighbors didn't believe me that my silkie is a chicken :/


----------



## texas75563

Looks like I have 37 eggs in incubator. They are Bielefelder eggs that are on day 9. This will be 3rd hatch of the new year.


----------



## piglett

Jim said:


> Awesome Patrick! Going in this time are some eggs for a friend, Jubilee Orpingtons, then for me, Paul Smith Ameraucanas, BBS Orpingtons (with English), Olive Eggers, SBEL, and some EE and a few serama.
> 
> I am also up for egg swap if your friend would rather.


sent you a PM:

all she has is english orpingtons & if i recall jubilee are among them already.


----------



## lttdoming

Day 16 of my 1st hatch. Broke out the chick brooder and cleaned it out.

Feel like an expecting parent; I can't wait!

We have 14 out of the 24 set. 
Hoping for a successful hatch.


----------



## powderhogg01

Good luck, mine will be hatching out on the 24. 7 eggs all with wiggly little birds inside. 
My brooder and hatcher are both set up and running. The eggcitment is unbearable.


----------



## Olof

I have a mini incubater and tried 2 times last year. Both times baby ended up firing while hatching. Now I will just leave it up to my chickens once one gets broody. Now I hope that one gets broody.


----------



## piglett

Olof said:


> I have a mini incubater and tried 2 times last year. Both times baby ended up firing while hatching. Now I will just leave it up to my chickens once one gets broody. Now I hope that one gets broody.


i have had good luck with my hovabators in the past
some of the other brands are "not so good"


----------



## piglett

up to 14 peeps in the brooder tote (buff, lemon, splash orpingtons & 3 game bird chicks)
15 more eggs are in the hatcher
it's going to be raining chicks around here soon ))


----------



## powderhogg01

Same here. 2 in the brooder, 5 hatching in 3 days, 12 in a week and 12 more a week after that


----------



## Jim

Umm, 50 (or so) in the growing pens 2-8 weeks old), 50+ in the brooders, 60 more coming in from hatchery on Thursday, and have 66 eggs in lockdown! Sure hope to get a LOT of chick sakes over the next few weeks! Oh, and 40 meat birds next week! Starting to feel a little overwhelmed!


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

I can't hatch them out fast enough right now. I sell out fast.


----------



## Jim

We are hit and miss!


Jim


----------



## piglett

LittleWings said:


> I can't hatch them out fast enough right now. I sell out fast.


still pre-season here
but i'll be good to go come May at the swaps
Craigslist can also be a good way to sell birds


----------



## LittleWings

piglett said:


> still pre-season here
> but i'll be good to go come May at the swaps
> Craigslist can also be a good way to sell birds


Down here, when we get a little warm snap people think spring has sprung and start buying chicks. The feed stores here have plenty of chicks already.

Last Friday a man came by and bought 3 chicks. I asked him if he had a brooder set up with a heat lamp as these chicks are 6 days old and need heat. He said he had planned on just putting down some hay in a stall and put them there. I told him no, they need heat. So he said he would take them in the house. I told him they still need a heat lamp even in the house. I thought he understood.
Tuesday he sent me a text saying, "I think there is a problem, one chick is dead and another is close". I asked if he had gotten a heat lamp and he sent me a pic of a cage sitting on a very cold looking floor with two baby chicks huddled in the middle with no heat. I wrote him back telling him that they still need a heat lamp. I haven't heard back from him. 
The ones I kept from that hatch are doing fine.


----------



## minmin1258

That Sucks Little Wings, if people don't know what they are doing and won't listen to advice they shouldn't have Chickens/ chicks! 
I did a test hatch with a dozen barnyard mix from my coop. I don't think Redman did his job very well because only three were fertile. One 
Quit about day 14, the other two hatched out very cute little bitties. They are 5 days old and cute as can be! 
There are 15 Silkie eggs in right now, on day 3. They were shipped eggs from a friend in Indiana. So hoping for a good hatch! Would love to have a dozen or more little fuzzy butts running around! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett

LittleWings said:


> Down here, when we get a little warm snap people think spring has sprung and start buying chicks. The feed stores here have plenty of chicks already.
> 
> Last Friday a man came by and bought 3 chicks. I asked him if he had a brooder set up with a heat lamp as these chicks are 6 days old and need heat. He said he had planned on just putting down some hay in a stall and put them there. I told him no, they need heat. So he said he would take them in the house. I told him they still need a heat lamp even in the house. I thought he understood.
> Tuesday he sent me a text saying, "I think there is a problem, one chick is dead and another is close". I asked if he had gotten a heat lamp and he sent me a pic of a cage sitting on a very cold looking floor with two baby chicks huddled in the middle with no heat. I wrote him back telling him that they still need a heat lamp. I haven't heard back from him.
> The ones I kept from that hatch are doing fine.


 *clearly some people are too stupid to own baby chicks!*
glad to hear that your are doing well LW
what breed are they?

our bathroom brooder tote is getting full so i am working on a second brood for the enclosed back porch. it will only be for chicks that are atleast 3 weeks old & has 2 heat sources incase 1 fails.


----------



## piglett

minmin1258 said:


> That Sucks Little Wings, if people don't know what they are doing and won't listen to advice they shouldn't have Chickens/ chicks!
> I did a test hatch with a dozen barnyard mix from my coop. I don't think Redman did his job very well because only three were fertile. One
> Quit about day 14, the other two hatched out very cute little bitties. They are 5 days old and cute as can be!
> There are 15 Silkie eggs in right now, on day 3. They were shipped eggs from a friend in Indiana. So hoping for a good hatch! Would love to have a dozen or more little fuzzy butts running around! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


11 eggs in the hatcher
6 are already out
2 are zipping
2 more have pipped
looks like buff orpingtons so far


----------



## Jim

We are pipping and zipping today! Lots of babies. . Also, we upgraded our brooder a yesterday. I am burning the old wooden ones I built last year and we bought two plastic deck boxes at SAMs. They are 5x2x2, and have a hydraulic lid. I am saving the lid in case I ever want to use as deck boxes, but gonna build some light weight kids today, and use the hydraulics on it, just the same. Oh, SAMs had them for $99 each! 


Jim


----------



## Jim

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Hatching so far, some Splash Orpingtons and some SBEL, Buff Orpingtons, Lavender Ameraucanas (not in picture)!

Jim


----------



## LittleWings

Great pics Jim! Congrats!!


----------



## MelTx

LittleWings said:


> I wrote him back telling him that they still need a heat lamp. I haven't heard back from him.
> The ones I kept from that hatch are doing fine.


Oh gosh that sucks. How many times did you have to use the words HEAT LAMP with this guy. Geeze. I already have one just in case even though I plan on getting older chicks.

It's really bad around here at Easter when the feed stores get a lot of chicks in and people buy them just for easter pics or cause the kid wanted a yellow peeper. And they don't realize that these are animals who will grow up. My mother in law pulled that stunt with one of her grandkids.

"Oh she wanted a chick!" she said. Yeah. And kid-who-never-fools-with-any-animals-more-than a few-times-before-losing-interest ended up with a roo.

Some people just don't think things through.


----------



## MelTx

Those are some beautiful babies, Jim! Making me have Chick Fever over here waiting!


----------



## birdguy

My hatched 8  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## birdguy

Some pics from today... The ones I posited before were the day of hatch

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## jeanne

I can't stop looking at chickens, so addicted lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## lauriep

I've got three dozen RIR mix in the bator now, due to hatch February 20th. This is my first time hatching, fingers are crossed.


----------



## powderhogg01

I have 6 mix set to hatch Sunday

Here is last Sundays batch


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

Awwww congrats all!! Your babies are gorgeous!


----------



## jeanne

Congratulations

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## powderhogg01

I'm pretty sure at least two are EE. I think the third is a black copper maran.. It came from a really dark egg


----------



## piglett

19 more going in the bator tonight
another 15 should hatch in another week

i have about a dozen in the bathroom & that many again (4 weeks old) out on the back porch in the big brooder


----------



## minmin1258

I hatched two in a test hatch 10 days ago. There are 18in brooder now... all Silkies!! Due t hatch on 24th. Had t build a new brooder...







Here is the semi finished product! 













That's the FINISHED product already occupied by the 10 day olds.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258

Lol. Oops 18 in incubator not brooder. Sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv

I refilled the incubator with 41 that are due on March 3rd. I had four hatch on January 22nd. On Monday I will see which ones were fertile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## SilkieBoy

I have 12 silkie eggs in the incubator! I am looking forward to a March hatch!!! I am also expecting puppies in March! It will be a busy month!!


----------



## piglett

the longer days are really getting my hens laying 
i better start thinking about where i'll put all these chicks i hatch


----------



## Jim

A box with my address is a good place!


Jim


----------



## minmin1258

18 Silkie eggs in the bator due t hatch on 24th. Then in goes a few more! I so LOVE Silkies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01

I have 7 in the hatcher right now, set to pop out on monday or tuesday. these eggs got really beat up during shipping, some broke.. it was a mess. candling has been strange too, lots of saddled air sacks and strange looking insides.. 
I am not real hopeful for these eggs, but they all have movement within the egg, so who knows... its more about getting my practices down right now, so I can really pump out the babies come spring.
GOOD LUCK EVERY ONE


----------



## piglett

Jim said:


> A box with my address is a good place!
> 
> Jim


 *he he he , funny guy *


----------

